# Beispiele für Patterns



## damien (6. Feb 2010)

Hallo, 

könnt ihr mir bitte jeweils ein Beispiel für ein Singleton, Facade und Factory Pattern nennen, das z.B. in EJB3.0, JSF, Servlet, Hibernate, Jersey, RESTeasy, Spring vorkommt ?


----------



## dayaftereh (8. Feb 2010)

Schau mal hier:
Singleton
Factory Pattern
Facade

Das hat mich 30 Sekunden Googel gekostet!


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2010)

und ist eines davon in "EJB3.0, JSF, Servlet, Hibernate, Jersey, RESTeasy, Spring"?


----------



## damien (8. Feb 2010)

dayaftereh hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal hier:
> Singleton
> Factory Pattern
> Facade
> ...



Hat leider garnichts mit meiner Frage zu tun aber hat sich mittlerweile erledigt.

Singleton: FacesServlet, oder ManagedBean mit Scope: Application
Facade: Ressourcle Klasse eines RESTful WebServices der Anfragen an die Session Beans, quasi den AWK delegiert
Factory: EntityManager


----------

